# puppy proofing



## rachellerigos (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey just got my baby girl recently she is ten weeks tomorrow and just was wondering what you all do about electical cords. I have tried to puppy proof as best as i can but some cords remain and i dont know what to do with them. unfortunately she has found them and when I say no she seems to be more interested in them; i even have tried the coin shake trick and turning her attention to toys etc. she is wearing me down. Any good tricks of the trade or is it just about constantly giving her "good chew options"...as you can see this is new to me being as i have no kids and little puppy experience. i know patience patience patience but arrrgghh- love her but this is definetely challenging. thanks for your feedback and any good advice so I can be the best dog owner i can be.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

spray the cords with something that she will not like you can get the spray from the store or you can make your own with some pepper flakes or just mix some hot sauce with water.dogs do not favour spice things rember dont burn her just make it slightly uncomfortable


----------



## rachellerigos (Jan 28, 2009)

will do 1notenough thank you for responding i will keep you posted... ;D


----------



## rachellerigos (Jan 28, 2009)

wow she still is chewing the cayanne concoction i made; vigilant little one and it was spicy...but the leave it training seems to be improving so long as i continue to train with lots of treats... and of course patience


----------

